
PlotKit - Javascript Chart Plotting - mshafrir
http://www.liquidx.net/plotkit/
======
DEinspanjer
PlotKit is three years old and doesn't look to have been maintained since
then. Why did it show up here?

~~~
kentosi
I was going to say something along similar lines when I saw that it had been
tested against Firefox 1.5...

------
psycovic23
Another one is flot for jquery.

------
hernan43
I've had such mixed results with the Javascript graphing libraries, Plotkit
included. I always end up on a more traditional platform.

~~~
igrekel
Almost the same here, I always found it difficult to do what I wanted with
these frameworks. I ended writing my own custom javascript graphing code.

I realized it is not that hard to do, you can get nice graphs out quickly
without too much code. I also found teh resulting code to be simpler than the
one from libraries. I suspect that a lot of the complexity comes from making
things generic, or maybe (in some cases) the authors being unfamiliar with
javascript?

------
ballen
Also Flotr - <http://solutoire.com/flotr/> which is like Flot but using
Prototype instead of jQuery. As such can be used in a Rails project more
easily.

------
ionfish
See also Bluff, a JavaScript port of the Gruff graphing library for Ruby.

<http://bluff.jcoglan.com/>

